# Western pump pressure?



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

I have a '96 Western Uni-mount Pro Plow 7'6". I was curious if anybody knew what the pump relief pressure is supposed to be at? Western's web site no longer has a troubleshooting guide. I went to Fisher's site, and they list three different pressures. Regular and Heavy Duty are 1750 psi, commercial is 2100 psi, and light duty is listed at 1550. 

I know that the fisher pump is the same pump used in my Western. I'm just curious as to what I should adjuct my pump to? I've been having troubles with it raising slowly after it's been used a couple hours. Electrical connections are clean and tight. Vehicle charging system is in good shape and up to the task. Fluid is new,etc... I went through the troubleshooting guide and what I come up with is my pump is worn. Pressure shows 1400 psi. I adjusted it up to 1600 psi, but would like to know what psi it should be at either 1550, 1750 or 2100.

Thanks,
Jason.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Jason,

We set most Western and Fisher units at 1900 psi. when they go through the shop. The 8' and 9' with wings and the MVP's go to 2200 psi.

If you are having a problem after a few hours check the following:

Pressure then vs at start.

Fluid type ATF vs hi performance.

How long since you changed it.

The hi-per will usually stay the same pressure. The ATF will drop with heat.

The other things we see are water/ Ice up / slush up in the pump after use and travel time in temps below 25 deg or so. This will cause slow operation and lift. 

Jerre


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

Jerre,

Are you talking about hi performance hydrolic fluid? Is that the same as the fluid that comes in a MVP emergency kit. Does it make the plow faster? I have ATF in mine.

Everett


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Jerre,

Thanks a bunch for the information. Looks like I'll be out tonight. So I'll get to see how it works with new fluid and the pump set at 1600 psi. If I still have problems, I'll bump it to 1900 psi and change to the high performance fluid. Curious about the high performance fluid, is it the Western stuff or a synthetic?

Been a terrible winter here so far. Did a partial run yesterday morning, and that's been it so far this winter. We usually have a few events in November, and December generally is very busy. Oh well, have been out a few times with the liquid de-ice truck so all is not lost.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Western, Fisher and Boss swithced to high performance fluid over the past few years. Same stuff in the emergency kits. It performs better at lower temps and throughout the temp range for plowing.

Viscosity stays almost the same as opposed to ATF which gets thicker at lower temps and thinner at higher ones.

Drag racers with automatics know they do better with a cold tranny and a warm motor.

Jerre

p.s. Jason good to talk to you.


----------



## Brian Simmons (Mar 13, 2002)

The pump pressure should be set at 1750psi. Another thing you might want to look at is the pump itself. Sounds like the pump may be starting to wear out. Usually if the pump works fine when you start and starts to slow as you use it , it is because the viscosity of the fluid breaks down as the fluid gets warmer and slips through the gears in the pump. Take a look at the shaft itself on the pump. About 3/4 of a inch down the shaft do you see any score marks? this is usually a good indication of a bad ground at the electric motor. the motor seeks ground down through the pump shaft which in turn causes arching inside the pump which wears out the gears premature. that is why it works ok when cold but acts up when it gets warmer. Happy Plowing


----------

